# I went into preterm labor yesterday...at 31 weeks



## nikkchikk

Well, there went my textbook pregnancy....

Luckily, the doctors were able to stop the labor, but I have a long road (possibly 8 weeks!) of strict bedrest ahead of me...

Yesterday morning DH and I had sex. It was the first time in a few weeks, because the last time was uncomfortable and painful. I had cramping after my orgasm for about a half hour, and finding a position that worked was killing the mood. Anyway, yesterday morning the mood struck, and it was wonderful :) until the cramping started...

All of the books tell you that cramping after sex is normal, unless it lasts more than 30-60 minutes. My cramping was mild at first, like I had experienced previously, but it wasn't going away. I started making DH and I a breakfast, all the while feeling this cramping. The pain was starting to go into my legs, so I just dismissed it for sciatic pain. 

About 1.5 hours after sex, I was experiencing VERY strong cramps, strong enough that I had to breath through them. They were also right on top of each other, maybe 1-2 minutes apart and 30 seconds long. At this point, I had no idea what was happening. I surely didn't think it was real labor. Our hospital is right down the street, so we decided to head to Labor and Delivery. When I was hooked up to the monitor, the nurses told me I was definitely having contractions, 2-3 minutes apart. Still, they weren't horrible; I could manage the pain with breathing. 

When the doctor came in, they did an internal exam (OH MY GOD, why didn't someone tell me how painful that is!!!!) and determined that I was *1cm dilated, 75% effaced, and Harper is at labor station -1/-2. So she is VERY low, sitting on a very thin cervix. *

I was given a Brethine shot to stop the contractions, but I was told if it didn't work, they would have to give me magnesium and a steroid for Harper's lung development if she would be born premature. Luckily, it never came to that, as the Brethine worked. They sent me home a few hours later with Procardia 4 times a day, and strict bed rest. I can only lay on one of my sides and get up to change rooms, go to the bathroom, or fix myself a snack. I have to drink about 150 oz of water a day to keep my irritated uterine muscles hydrated and happy. 

I am still in shock about how close I was to delivering Harper just 24 hours ago, and trying to wrap my head around the changes i have to make in my lifestyle. I'm not a person who likes to sit around, but I don't really have a choice. Any advice about how to deal?


----------



## charleosgirl

I'm glad everything turned out ok for you, but scary indeed you are just one day off my due date and can't imagine going into labour yet. Definitely take it easy if thats what you have to do even though you may not want to, its the best thing for you right now so you can deliver your little girl closer to the due date.


----------



## AveryATL

Hi there! I went into early labor at 31 weeks too, and was admitted to the hospital for two nights for observation. They went ahead and gave me the set of steroid shots (I would ask your Dr. about this!) as they need at least 24 hours to really work, and it is best if you get the series of 2 shots. They have to be given 24 hours apart. 

I was almost 3 cm dialated from an external scan and my baby was head down as well, but they sent me to a perinatologist to do an ultrasound, and my cervix is still fairly long - so the external exam doesn't ALWAYS tell the whole story. 

Did they test you for fetal fibronectin? If not, I would ask for that test too. If you are negative, it is very unlikely you will deliver within the next two weeks. I was actually postive for it, BUT, my LO is still baking away. 

I am taking Nifedipine (procardia is the trade name, there are generic options), 4X a day as well. I started on 10mg, but within a week, I started having contractions again, and they upped it to 20 mg. I haven't had ANY issues since then. 

I can sympathize with the bed rest, but mine is a WHOLE lot less strict than yours. I can sit up, with my feet up, and come down the stairs to watch TV. I can get up to get water, but not cook dinner. My DH was absolutely panicked in the beginning, but has mellowed a bit. When I hit 34 weeks (in TWO DAYS, WHO HOO!!!!), then I am allowed to go out to dinner and sit at a a table. 

I have another ultrasound on Friday, to check my cervix again and see where we are. 

I will stay on bedrest until 36 weeks, and then they will allow me to get up, and will wean me off the procardia. My Dr. said that because 37 is technically full term, there isn't much of a difference between 36 - 37 weeks, and she wouldn't be worried about him coming then at all. 

But :hugs::hugs: to you. It can be very hard to be on bed-rest, and I hope your OH/DH is super supportive. I agree that the exam was painful, and I went into early labor WITHOUT sex, so hopefully, you aren't beating yourself up for that!!!


----------



## gigglebox

do you like video games? those are always great at keeping the mind distracted and passing time quicker. books are good too...not really sure what else to suggest. I am sorry for your situation! But on the plus side you are closer to full term than some others that get put on bed rest really early...

What an ordeal! But I'm glad you are OK, bubs is hanging in there, and at least now you don't have to fear labor pains because you've already had a taste of them!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Glad they managed to stop labour...and LO doing well. 

Hope the next few weeks dont drag to much...

Maybe take up a craft...like sewing/knitting - then you can make stuff for LO...if not it the joy of day time TV. 

Take it easy xx


----------



## _jellybean_

I just got taken off of bed rest for preterm labor/contractions. I don't think they will keep you on it past 35/36 weeks though. It was really hard for me. Watched a ton of tv, spent a ton of time online, but mostly slept. You will get through this though. Glad your LO is still staying put. :hugs:


----------



## mum2b2009

take it easy hun


----------



## nikkchikk

Thanks everyone :) I see my doctor on Tuesday, and I'm hoping for good news, although I don't think I'm going to get the okay for short term bed rest. Luckily I'm not too dilated, but because of the degree of effacement and her station I am really worried about it. 

I wish I did know how to knit! It would be a very productive and distracting activity!


----------



## nikkchikk

AveryATL said:


> Hi there! I went into early labor at 31 weeks too, and was admitted to the hospital for two nights for observation. They went ahead and gave me the set of steroid shots (I would ask your Dr. about this!) as they need at least 24 hours to really work, and it is best if you get the series of 2 shots. They have to be given 24 hours apart.
> 
> I was almost 3 cm dialated from an external scan and my baby was head down as well, but they sent me to a perinatologist to do an ultrasound, and my cervix is still fairly long - so the external exam doesn't ALWAYS tell the whole story.
> 
> Did they test you for fetal fibronectin? If not, I would ask for that test too. If you are negative, it is very unlikely you will deliver within the next two weeks. I was actually postive for it, BUT, my LO is still baking away.
> 
> I am taking Nifedipine (procardia is the trade name, there are generic options), 4X a day as well. I started on 10mg, but within a week, I started having contractions again, and they upped it to 20 mg. I haven't had ANY issues since then.
> 
> I can sympathize with the bed rest, but mine is a WHOLE lot less strict than yours. I can sit up, with my feet up, and come down the stairs to watch TV. I can get up to get water, but not cook dinner. My DH was absolutely panicked in the beginning, but has mellowed a bit. When I hit 34 weeks (in TWO DAYS, WHO HOO!!!!), then I am allowed to go out to dinner and sit at a a table.
> 
> I have another ultrasound on Friday, to check my cervix again and see where we are.
> 
> I will stay on bedrest until 36 weeks, and then they will allow me to get up, and will wean me off the procardia. My Dr. said that because 37 is technically full term, there isn't much of a difference between 36 - 37 weeks, and she wouldn't be worried about him coming then at all.
> 
> But :hugs::hugs: to you. It can be very hard to be on bed-rest, and I hope your OH/DH is super supportive. I agree that the exam was painful, and I went into early labor WITHOUT sex, so hopefully, you aren't beating yourself up for that!!!

Wow, thank you so much for your response! Do you really think the exam could have been off? I hope to get an ultrasound this week to get a better answer. I didn't even consider this.


----------



## bababel

So glad to hear they stopped the labour! Best of luck to you!


----------



## OriginalDoll

Glad all is ok! I have never experienced this, rest up hun!


----------



## neicy2011

Awww reading you guys comments makes me super nervous cause im already the same amount of weeks...will be praying for a safe delivery


----------



## AveryATL

nikkchikk said:


> Wow, thank you so much for your response! Do you really think the exam could have been off? I hope to get an ultrasound this week to get a better answer. I didn't even consider this.

I wouldn't say that the external exam is off, so much as there is other factors that are important too, if that makes sense. The ultrasound can look at the length of your cervix as well, and that is important information. 

You might want to research a Fetal Fibronectin test, and ask your Dr. about it. It is just a swab that they do (though it is uncomfortable) to test for a substance that acts like 'glue' for the pregnancy. You start to release it shortly before labor. If it is positive, it doesn't necessarily MEAN that you are going to go into labor soon, but if it is negative, then it is very good at predicting that you WONT go into labor within the next two weeks. Had my fibronectin test been negative, I would have been just put on reduced activity, not bed-rest. 

Also I would ask them about the steroid shot(s). I was told that at my hospital, they ALWAYS give it to women who have a threatened pre-labor, ASAP. It develops the surfactant in their lungs, and needs at least 24 hours to be most effective, and lasts for quite a long time. So, it was explained to me that it is something that is FAR better to have and not need, then need and not have gotten. :flower:


----------



## nikkchikk

This is just an update for anyone going through the same thing now.

I went into labor at 37 weeks, the DAY I was released from bedrest and taken of procardia. Harper Olivia was born 2/7/12 at 19in 5lbs 15oz!

Labor was about 14 hours long, but I had an epidural, and I can honestly say labor was a great and wonderful experience! I actually preferred labor to pregnancy, HA!


----------



## HellBunny

Aww congrats! xxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Awwww....she's lovely....


----------



## crazylady5

omg hun must of scared the crap out of you!!! i hope you can manage to rest though rest is tough when you actually have to do it!! i wish you all the luck keeping that baby in :) x


----------



## crazylady5

just reading through lol haha youv'e had her lol congrats!! xxxx


----------



## monkeypooh

Harper is a beautiful baby name- I adore it.


----------



## nikkchikk

Thanks crazylady, lol Yes it WAS scary and frustrating! Glad it's over and I have Harper! 

Thanks Monkeypooh, we love it too, even if it's becoming super trendy, haha!!

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## stickylizard

congrats! xxx


----------

